# Fossil Excavation! Games: Fossilisation and Extinction



## Bombsii (Oct 18, 2008)

I made all of the pictures used unless specified
YAY! another plot for a game.
Yes I know, another Game story, [YAWN] oh and look its about Dinosaur pokemon [heard it before] but seriously I promise to make this unique.

Here we go:
The Introduction:
Fossils. In the Mossis region they can be found in almost every city and every patch of soil. No one knows what or how these former creatures lived, did they live in harmony, war or like us? Who knows? Although there was one creature, mythed by the elders of our time, Leithan apparently when the 2 ancients clashed, hid all of their world underground. Preserving their bodies so one day they can carry on living. But something stopped their awakening. Something didn't want Leithan and all those species of creatures. Their species were trapped inside the ground, imprisoned forever. Modern Day, Mossis has advanced it is back to how they were living before the devastation. The 2 ancients are commencing battle again, where they first did, millenias ago. Someone needs to awaken these beings and fast...

Characters:
Your Character: (Not made by me)





Is the son/daughter of the leader of a small excavation group in their town, Permina Town.

Your father lets you come along to the expeditions.

You and him stumble upon a
Hidden stash of pokemon fossils. Which leads into a new cove right underneath Permina.
Maya





Pokemon:
Meets you on your journey when she realises your ambition. She helps you become a trainer and trains you. Later she helps you at Master Gateway

Diagas





Pokemon:
Diagas is a wannabe gym leader who is leader of a small boyish clan called GigaGroup.
He gets a Regirock later in the game, as he gets stronger and their group uses Fossil Pokemon

Rihas





Pokemon:
Your rival. She spots you going into the cave , 
Roumori possesses Rihas later into the game
She challenges you every now and then
She isn't neccesarily evil, her personality is quite dark but she has good ambitions.She helps you get past the ravaged wasteland.

Installment 1  and more info coming soon..


----------

